# [solved] Downloads von emerge

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, wo speichert emerge eigentlich seine downloads ... weil meine festplatte voll ist und ich was löschen muss...

grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sat Mar 28, 2009 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

die sind in /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## drakesoft

wow danke. das waren 4GB ... (ca 50% der festplatte)

----------

## ScytheMan

In diesem Zusammenhang sei noch das Tool eclean-dist welches sich im gentoolkit befindet genannt.

Damit kann man u.a. alle distfiles löschen, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden um das aktuelle System neuzubauen.

----------

